# New Titles Confirmed!



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A bunch of brand new titles have been confirmed over at Track of Words, all credit for this discovery goes to him.












Kingsblade by Andy Clark said:


> Imperial Knight Titans clash as an internecine war ravages the Knights of Adrastapol.
> 
> The Knight Houses of Adrastapol are both noble and righteous, and when the Imperial world of Donatos falls to the heresy of the Word Bearers, they are foremost in the vanguard to retake it. Led by High King Tolwyn Draconis, the Knights are peerless in battle and strike deep into the enemy’s ranks. But the war soon turns when a terrible tragedy strikes, casting the Imperial campaign into anarchy. As desperation grows, unblooded Knights Errant Danial and Luk must quickly learn the ways of war to prevent an unholy ritual, or Donatos will be lost and all the noble Houses of Adrastapol with it.


A new Knights novel from a new author. Liking the sound of it. Paperback release is August 2017 so an earlier hardback release is likely.












Black Legion by Aaron Dembski-Bowden said:


> Abaddon returns from exile and raises the dreaded Black Legion.
> 
> The Sons of Horus may be no more, but rising from their ashes come the Black Legion. Returning after his long self-imposed exile, Abaddon offers the disparate Chaos Space Marine warbands within the Eye of Terror a simple choice – join him or die. As his newborn war host emerges from the Eye of Terror to ravage the galaxy, none can stand in Abaddon’s path, not even the Black Templars Chapter – sworn to stand guard at the storm’s edge – nor the Emperor’s Champion himself.


*OH HELLS YEAH!!!* Due in August 2017, please Slaanesh let there be another First Edition version as awesome as Talon's was.












Garro: Weapon of Faith by James Swallow said:


> Battle-Captain Garro, a legendary hero of the Horus Heresy, finally emerges from the shadows.
> 
> Clad all in grey, an errant warrior of the Legiones Astartes kneels before the Regent of Terra and accepts a solemn new duty – Battle-Captain Nathaniel Garro, once commander of the Eisenstein, is now Agentia Primus of Malcador the Sigillite. From the desolation of Isstvan to the halls of the Imperial Palace itself, he stands ready to strike back at the traitorous allies of the Warmaster. But Garro is walking a path of his own, one that may lead him to question his true place in the Imperium – and what if he, too, should falter? This book contains James Swallow’s complete saga of Nathaniel Garro in the Horus Heresy – it contains the original series of audio dramas, expanded with additional scenes to better represent the author’s original vision, along with the the novella Vow of Faith.


Garro, looking like a complete boss as always. And this novel collects every one of his adventures, but with additional scenes that link the audios and novellas together to create an overall narrative. A must-buy for me as Garro is one of the best parts of the Heresy for me and i'm dying to see where his story goes. Expect this early in 2017, a sign that the recent Heresy release trend will continue into next year maybe??












Scythes of the Emperor by LJ Goulding said:


> A doomed Space Marine Chapter confronts the alien tyranids in a devastating battle for survival.
> 
> Following the loss of their home world Sotha to the tyranid Hive Fleet Kraken, the Scythes of the Emperor begin a new kind of war against the alien menace. Facing further humiliation and defeat after regrouping at the Giant’s Coffin on Miral Prime, recently appointed Chapter Master Thracian must find a way exploit his warriors’ need for vengeance if their Space Marine Chapter is to have any hope of survival… This collection spans the greatest period of upheaval in the Scythes of the Emperor’s history, and includes the novel Slaughter at Giant’s Coffin along with five additional short stories.


YAAAY FINALLY! I've been waiting for the Scythes to get a proper novel ever since I first read their lore. And not only are they getting that but the novel will also contain five extra short stories by Goulding as well. Please don't let that mean that the novel is shorter than normal and they had to pad it out. Expected in paperback by August 2017, so a hardback release will likely be earlier in the year.












Glory Imperialis by Richard Williams said:


> Omnibus edition of three classic Astra Militarum novels: Imperial Glory, Commissar and Iron Guard.
> 
> They are the Shield of Humanity, the Hammer of the Emper – in the entire known galaxy there is no force as numerous and determined in the defence of mankind as the Astra Militarum. Be it the war-hardened veterans of the Brimlock Eleventh, sent to rid a world of feral greenskins in the hopes of colonization; the dogged and resolute infantry of the Mordian Iron Guard, battling dread xenos to secure a mining world; or the steel-hearted Commissar Flint, leading a regiment of the Vostroyan Firstborn to quell a rebel uprising, the men and women of the Imperial Guard strive tirelessly to enact the will of Terra and defeat the enemies of man.


Not interested in this one but that's because I already own the second and third novels in it, both were great though and I would advise any IG fans to get ahold of them if you don't already have them.












Perturabo: The Hammer of Olympia by Guy Haley said:


> Perturabo, primarch of the Iron Hands, is forced to crush his own home world rather than see it fall to rebellion.
> 
> Born to a life of political conflict, Perturabo was always considered a child prodigy among the people of Olympia – indeed, his philosophical and scientific works were beyond compare. But then, after his rediscovery by the Emperor and decades of thankless military campaigning on the Great Crusade, the primarch begins to resent his Legion’s place in the Imperium. When word reaches him of turmoil on his adoptive home world, he orders the Iron Warriors to abandon their campaign against the alien hrud and crush this emerging rebellion by any means necessary…


The third Primarchs novel. I'm still waiting to get the first in hardback at BLL so the new releases in the series, while cool, aren't really doing it for me since I haven't decided if I like the series yet. But Perturabo is one of my favourite Primarchs after his incredible portrayal in Angel Exterminatus so i'm curious about this one. Hardback release is scheduled for July 2017 so the Limited will probably be around March-April.












The Horusian Wars: Resurrection by John French said:


> Inquisitor Covenant and his warband go on the hunt for a traitor within their holy order.
> 
> War rages in the Caradryad Sector. Worlds are falling to madness and rebellion, and the great war machine of the Imperium is moving to counter the threat. Amongst its agents is Inquisitor Covenant. Puritan, psyker, expert swordsman, he reserves an especial hatred for those of his order who would seek to harness the power of Ruin as a weapon. Summoned to an inquisitorial conclave, Covenant believes he has uncovered such a misguided agent and prepares to denounce the heretic Talicto before his fellows. But when the gathering is attacked and many left dead in its wake, Covenant vows to hunt down Talicto and discover the truth behind the mysterious cult apparently at the heart of the massacre. In the murky plot into which he is drawn, Covenant knows only one thing for certain: trust no one.


OH. MY. GOD!! A new Inquisition series. By John French. Words are insufficient to describe my happiness!!


That's it for new releases, however some normal and omnibus editions due out next year have also been confirmed:



Track of Words said:


> -Space Marine Legends: Azrael by Gav Thorpe – standard hardback (May 2017).
> -Ahriman: The Omnibus by John French (May 2017 in paperback).
> -Legacy of the Wulfen – David Annandale and Robbie McNiven (June 2017 in paperback – collects together Curse of the Wulfen and Legacy of Russ).
> -Space Marine Legends: Lemartes by David Annandale – standard hardback (June 2017).
> ...


Exciting stuff, 2017 already seems off to a good start for Black Library.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I noticed you wrote Perturabo as primarch of the 'iron hands'


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> I noticed you wrote Perturabo as primarch of the 'iron hands'


That's what the actual blurb says apparently. So it's BL that got it wrong.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/326523-bl-coming-soon/?p=4550417

Theres several more books here, which you havent mentioned, LOTN
Seems Custodes will be getting their own novel. Watchers of the Throne, The Emperor's Legion by Chris Wraight.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGOD!!!!!!!!

Oh this is going to be a great year for Black Library. 


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking forward to the Black Legion, Scythes, and Covenant book. I might also pick up the Garro collection because I'm pretty sure I've missed one or two.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I suspect with the upcomming Legio Custodes models and their hovertank, that the custodes book is the start of them being fleshed out more with additional books and models 

And imagine whom who might sit at the head of a legio custodes grouping? The Emperor himself. Would make a sublime finish to the primarchs range.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking like a good year. _Black Legion_ obviously leads the hype train, but several other interesting titles in there as well.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Another two releases have been confirmed. During a conversation on Facebook David Guymer was kind enough to reveal that he has recently finished the first book in a new trilogy. It is titled Eye of Medusa and is about Kardan Stronos. 

He has also written an audio drama titled Battle Calculus about Stronos as well.


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh man oh man, yet ANOTHER new release has been confirmed:

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Asurmen: The Darker Road (mp3)



Asurman: Darker Road by Gav Thorpe said:


> It is said the Phoenix Lords arrive on the eve of great moments... Guided by fate, Asurmen the Hand of Asuryan comes to the craftworld of Ulthwé. At the behest of the head of the seer council, he joins the warriors of Ulthwé and the young seer Eldrad on a quest to the Crone Worlds in search of the oracle Hiron-athela. It is believed that this being holds an artefact that could safeguard Ulthwé's future, but in order to obtain it the eldar must travel a dark road...


Due out in February, along with Slaughter at Giant's Coffin by LJ Goulding, Garro by James Swallow and Kingsblade by Andy Clark.

Well this has been a whirlwind of new releases, not that i'm complaining at all. I'm loving this!  


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Aren't Magnus Primarch-book the 3rd and Perturabos the 4th? Also a lot of books I'm hyped for, a lot which I couldn't care less about.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Black Library are seriously going to drown us in releases if this keeps up. The coverart for Horus Heresy: Binary Succession by David Annandale was just leaked and confirmed for release sometime in 2017.










No idea what this is, novel, audio, etc. But what we do know is this: that *is* an Emperor-class Titan on the cover. Utterly gorgeous.  


LotN


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry for the multiple posts but releases seriously just WON'T stop coming. The Black Library 2017 Calendar has just revealed yet ANOTHER new release due out in 2017. Lucius: The Faultless Blade, author currently unknown.

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - 2017 Calendar: The Art of Black Library

I am ecstatic for this!! Ahriman got his own series, Kharn is getting quite a few separate books of his own, Typhus regularly gets cameos and short stories about him, and now it seems Lucius might just be getting his own series (PLEASEOHPLEASEOHPLEASE!!). Of all the Four Champions Lucius is the most underused in 40k, he barely even appears at all beyond the Heresy and gets scant mention as part of the Chaos Space Marines. But the Soulthief has the potential for a lot of great stories, and it seems one of the authors has finally recognized that and decided to do something about it.

Faultless Blade just became one of my Most Anticipated Releases of 2017.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, i think Fabius is a much better choice than Lucius for Slaanesh champion. He is such a spoiled brat.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Tyrant of the Hollow Worlds (eBook)

Something seems amiss with this title. Free?!

I tried aquiring it, but you still have to add your payment details.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts but releases seriously just WON'T stop coming. The Black Library 2017 Calendar has just revealed yet ANOTHER new release due out in 2017. Lucius: The Faultless Blade, author currently unknown.


Update: The author of Lucius: The Faultless Blade has been confirmed to be Ian St. Martin, author of the novel Legends of the Dark Millennium: Deathwatch.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Never mind theyre all already mentioned haha

Anyways, expensive times ahead haha


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lots of exciting new covers have been released to put an image to the titles that have been pouring out over the last few days. And here they are:

Fabius Bile: Primogenitor by Josh Reynolds










Perturabo: Hammer of Olympia by Guy Haley










Warlord: Fury of the God-Machine by David Annandale










Vaults of Terra: The Carrion Throne by Chris Wraight










Lucius: The Faultless Blade by Ian St. Martin










Lorgar: Bearer of the Word (Don't remember whose doing this one.)










Eye of Medusa by David Guymer











LotN


----------

